# It'S Timmy Time ....



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Found this rather cruddy looking 1974 Timex recently for not a lot of dosh and figured i'd have a go at cleaning it up.










Out came the Cape Cod cloth, and 15 mins later .....










Nothing spectacular, but i'm pleased with the result.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Cracking job, it looks like new. :thumbsup:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

i thankee kind sir

There's a tiny scar in the crystal just above the date window, but i doubt i'll go the expense of replacing it.

I also need to get some toothpicks to clear the gunk out of the crown.

Considering it's only 3 years younger than me it's looking pretty good for its age i reckon.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

A minute or two with some Brasso on a duster and those scratches will completely disappear.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

A job well done


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Excellent job :thumbsup:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now all you need is a bezel...

there were 4 types the common time elapsed and the rarer time "to go" although I'm not sure they were on this model, then the pilots or 2nd time zone 1 - 12 and finally the rarer tachy

they are plastic and many hundreds of thousands must have been lost or broken over the years, I do not know a source for replacements other than scouring ebay.

Here's one of mine in that case shape


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

thanks for the comments fellas

and thank you for the information PG Tips. I never intended to fully restore this - it was just meant to be a cleaning exercise. I had no clue there should be a bezel, but now i know i'll certainly keep my eyes open.

Like the strap on yours btw. I was thinking of a black rally for this. Seeing yours made my mind up.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Paul tells it like it is (PG tips), but you're now an honorary "Timexican", having restored one to working order - just a bezel now, I'll have a look, but I don't think I have one at present :sadwalk:

There's a lot of fun and satisfaction to be had at the bottom end - and check what good ones of these are going for on evilbay and you'll get an idea of how much your handiwork has improved the value of a basic timepiece :yes:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

That's unbelievable...! Great job. So what on earth is a Cape Cod cloth?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Disregard...Found it.


----------



## Davey M (May 18, 2010)

Thats a bit of an inspiration. Nice one :notworthy:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Cracker! All Hail!!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BlueKnight said:


> That's unbelievable...! Great job. So what on earth is a Cape Cod cloth?


Cleaning Cloth, Mike, a bay search should bring one up, often under a Makers name also - like Rolex Cape Cod Cloth. They're impregnated cloths, have a (slightly abrasive) metal polish through a lint free cloth. ISTR there's a Canadian site for them, but you'd get that from a Google search with a .ca domain. :yes:

HTH

Louis - as OP, post this on the Timex forum, one of the guys over there might have a bezel - I'm sorry, I don't have one at present - get there via my site below, the links page.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

mel said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > That's unbelievable...! Great job. So what on earth is a Cape Cod cloth?
> ...





> Posted Today, 12:52 PM
> 
> Disregard...Found it.


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

mel said:


> Louis - as OP, post this on the Timex forum, one of the guys over there might have a bezel - I'm sorry, I don't have one at present - get there via my site below, the links page.


Thanks Mel. I've posted a message over there as suggested.

I'll not hold my breath for a donor bezel, but someone may at least be able to show me what bezel this model should have.

I've now cleared the crud out of the crown, and the scar in the crystal is pretty much invisible.

It cleaned up so nice it'll certainly get some wrist time even without a bezel.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It would have had a time elapsed bezel (well at least every one with that dial I've seen has). The blue strap on mine above is genuine but I'm pretty sure they didn't all come with a rubber dive strap.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Excellent work Very impressive :thumbup:


----------



## pastmaster (Nov 12, 2009)

That's a pretty impressive result :jawdrop:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

thanks again for the responses, and for the bezel information. I'll keep an eye open for a bezel but i reckon it could be a long search.

I think i got pretty lucky, the watch was coated in exactly the right kind of dirt and light scratches for the cape cod to cut through. Under all that there were barely any knocks or chips.

Wore it yesterday in the sunshine, and it sparkled like a sparkly thing. (and kept pretty good time too)

A bezel would have covered up half the case and reduced the shine. :grin:


----------

